# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Co-Pilot360, BlueCruise, driver assist technology, Ford Motor Company, Dearborn, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ford Motor Company

ford.com/technology/driver-assist-technology

----------


## Airicist

Introducing BlueCruise: hands-free highway driving

Apr 14, 2021




> Introducing available BlueCruise on the mother of all road trips. We tested hands-free highway driving* in the real world: 62 days, 37 states, 5 Canadian provinces and 10 Ford vehicles. BlueCruise is coming to equipped 2021 F-150 and Mustang Mach-E vehicles** later this year.
> 
> *Driver-assist features are supplemental and do not replace the driver’s attention, judgment and need to control the vehicle. BlueCruise is a hands-free highway driving feature. Only remove hands from the steering wheel when in Hands-Free Blue Zone. Always watch the road and be prepared to resume control of the vehicle. It does not replace safe driving. See owner’s manual for details and limitations. The BlueCruise Prep Kit contains the hardware required for this feature. Software for the feature will be available for purchase at a later date. BlueCruise functionality expected third quarter of 2021. Separate payment for feature software required to activate full functionality at that time.
> **Preproduction models shown. Available features shown throughout.


"Ford’s ‘mother of all road’ tests BlueCruise hands-free driving ahead of over-the-air push to F-150, Mustang Mach-E"

April 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ford asks court to dismiss GM’s lawsuit over ‘BlueCruise’ driver assist feature"
Ford says the term “cruise” has been in use for 50 years

by Kim Lyons
August 14, 2021

----------

